# Fresno Super Bully Show 2010



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Went down to the Fresno Bully show with Hawgs and Dawgs Magazine, took pictures all day uploaded them onto my photo gallery. Take a look let me know what you think.

Here is a link:

Fresno Super Bully Show 2010 - 209photo's Photos- powered by SmugMug


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some of them are cute but not my style. Some of them look really sad.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

my boy looks so much different than them. do the ones that look like english bulldogs only win?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This one looks a little weird


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor dog his legs don't look very good. I hope they take good care of that dog cause he looks like he may run into problems.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of those I liked, but some I didn't care for. Great quality shots, looks like fun!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

ha ha ha...some are English bulldogs, Its both Bulldog and American Bully Event...and some of the dogs look sad because they play loud music in the event and some dogs are not accustomed to all the noise from the speakers...I just went to go take pictures some dogs, im not a fan of all of them but some are good looking dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There where quite a few great looking dogs out. Thanx for the pics


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Are some of those english bulldogs? Did they compete or do they have a division for them?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I see. I saw another bully show that had a class of English Bulldogs and one for American Bulldogs as well as Bullies. Poor dogs were just tripin on the speakers lol. There was some nice ones though


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow...lotsa great lookin dogs...lovin the tri's and the brindles...thank you for sharin ur pics with us!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Wow...lotsa great lookin dogs...lovin the tri's and the brindles...thank you for sharin ur pics with us!!!


Agreed!The tri's and brindled look good!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

I like one of the tri colored and the big taller brown colored bully with the prong. Other then that, the rest of them were definitely not my taste. But hey, thats why there's different dogs for everyone!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Rojas209
Lot's of great pictures,and fine looking dog's.Now I cant wait to the show this Saturday,lol.
Thank you for sharing,
Henry


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey Rojas209
> Lot's of great pictures,and fine looking dog's.Now I cant wait to the show this Saturday,lol.
> Thank you for sharing,
> Henry


what show is that?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey Rojas209
It's a shorty Bull show in Del Mar.And the next show is in San Diego for the ABBA's 1 year mark.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

